# domino effect = το φαινόμενο του ντόμινο ή το φαινόμενο των ντόμινων;



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

Διάβαζα προχτές στην Καθημερινή ένα άρθρο της Ζέζας Ζήκου με τίτλο «Η πανούργα “θεωρία του ντόμινο” και η Ελλάς», και το γνωστό σκουλήκι σήκωσε το κεφάλι του και έθεσε δύο ερωτήματα:
1. Κλίνεται το _ντόμινο_; Αν δεν κλίνεται, γιατί δεν κλίνεται;
2. Τι σχέση έχει το _ντόμινο_ με τον _κύριο_;

Διότι, ως γνωστόν, _dominus_ = κύριος στα λατινικά (ή «δεσπότης», κύριος του _domus_, του οίκου, του δόμου). Το *δόμινον* ήταν αρχικά ένα ωμοφόριο με κουκούλα που φορούσαν οι ρωμαιοκαθολικοί ιερείς όταν έκανε κρύο. (Δεν ξέρουμε με βεβαιότητα τη σύνδεση με τη δοτική _domino_ «τω κυρίω».) Στη συνέχεια ονομάστηκε έτσι η κάπα με μάσκα που φορούσαν στο καρναβάλι της Βενετίας και ήταν ένα είδος ουδέτερης μεταμφίεσης που δεν θύμιζε συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο. Η μικρή μάσκα που κρύβει μόνο τα μάτια λέγεται *domino mask*. 

Τώρα έχουμε ένα άλμα καθώς περνάμε στο παιχνίδι *ντόμινο*, το παιχνίδι με τα πλακίδια που στη μια τους όψη έχουν δυο τετράγωνα, κενά ή με συνδυασμό 1-6 τελειών (σαν τις πλευρές του ζαριού που έχουν από μία έως έξι τελείες). Λέω «άλμα» γιατί δεν ξέρουμε πώς πήρε αυτό το όνομα. Ίσως να έχει σχέση, όπως αναφέρει η Wikipedia, με τα ντόμινα των ιερέων, μαύρα απέξω και άσπρα από μέσα — αλλά έχω διαβάσει και κάνα δυο άλλες θεωρίες.

Τα πλακίδια του ντόμινου δεν χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για το παιχνίδι (στο οποίο τα ξαπλώνουμε πάνω στην επιφάνεια όπου παίζουμε). Το σχήμα τους αποδείχτηκε βολικό για το άλλο παιχνίδι στο οποίο στήνουμε τα πλακίδια στη σειρά και ύστερα ρίχνουμε το πρώτο για να δούμε πώς αυτό θα συμπαρασύρει τα υπόλοιπα σε μια αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση που έχει δώσει θεαματικότατες συνθέσεις και επιδείξεις από ανθρώπους με πάρα πολλά ντόμινα και ακόμα περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο. 

Από αυτό το *domino effect*, το *φαινόμενο του ντόμινο* (για την ακρίβεια: *το φαινόμενο των ντόμινων*), προέκυψε η πολιτική *domino theory*, *θεωρία του ντόμινο* (και πάλι, για την ακρίβεια, *η θεωρία των ντόμινων*). Στην περίπτωση της κρίσης στην ευρωζώνη, η Ελλάδα υποτίθεται ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι το πρώτο πλακάκι.

Τι ωραία ταξίδια των λέξεων! Από τον κύριο στην κάπα στη μεταμφίεση στα πλακίδια του παιγνιδιού στις αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις. Και πού να σας πω ότι και η λέξη _danger_ «κίνδυνος» βγήκε από τον _dominus_…

Αλλά να μην ξεχάσω την πρώτη ερώτηση. Γράφουν κάποιοι *ντόμινου* και *ντόμινα*, όπου το ντόμινο είναι το κουστούμι ή το πλακίδιο. Τα βρίσκω, στη γενική πτώση και στον πληθυντικό αριθμό, ακόμα και σε πολύ παλιά κείμενα, αλλά εδώ ακόμα δεν έχουμε αποφασίσει αν κλίνεται το _καζίνο_, οπότε το _ντόμινο_ μάς δυσκολεύει ακόμα περισσότερο. Πάντως, τολμώ να πω ότι και στην απόδοση των _domino effect_ και _domino theory_, θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιούμε τον πληθυντικό _των ντόμινων_ αφού αναφερόμαστε στα πλακίδια και όχι στο παιχνίδι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2012)

Αμάν κυρία Ζέζα μας, αμάν! Λυπήσου μας!

Περιμένουμε τα της σύνδεσης με το danger! (Μην τάξεις σ' άγιο κερί και σε παιδί κουλούρι.)


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Πάντως για γενική χρήση δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα αν το _domino effect_ το αποδώσουμε με το υπερώνυμό του «αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση». Ας μην ξεχνούμε δε ότι οπτικά η λέξη «αλυσιδωτός» παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε κάτι γραμμικό, όπως άλλωστε νοείται και το domino effect.


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως για γενική χρήση δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα αν το _domino effect_ το αποδώσουμε με το υπερώνυμό του «αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση». Ας μην ξεχνούμε δε ότι οπτικά η λέξη «αλυσιδωτός» παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε κάτι γραμμικό, όπως άλλωστε νοείται και το domino effect.



Μου πήρες το νιαούρισμα από το στόμα, που λέει και σ' ένα αγαπημένο βιβλίο...


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περιμένουμε τα της σύνδεσης με το danger! (Μην τάξεις σ' άγιο κερί και σε παιδί κουλούρι.)



Από τον _dominus_ βγήκε το _dominium_ «κυριότητα, εξουσία, κτήση» (αγγλικό _dominion_), απ’ όπου στα ύστερα (τα δημώδη) λατινικά η λέξη _dominiarium_, η οποία στα γαλλικά με απανωτές παραφθορές έφτασε σε _danger_. Αυτή τη σημασία της εξουσίας τη διατήρησε η λέξη μέχρι τον 17ο αιώνα. Στον _Έμπορο της Βενετίας_, η Πόρσια ρωτάει τον Αντόνιο: «You stand within his danger, do you not?» (αναφέρεται στον Σάιλοκ), το οποίο ο Ρώτας μεταφράζει πολύ σωστά: «Σ’ έχει στο χέρι του, έτσι;».

Αυτή η έκφραση προερχόταν από τη γαλλική _être en danger_ (_estre en dangier_), που σήμαινε ότι «είμαι στην εξουσία κάποιου, στο έλεος κάποιου ή στο έλεος μιας κατάστασης». Από το να είσαι «στο έλεος μιας κατάστασης», από την έκθεση σε μια κατάσταση αρνητική, το σκέτο _danger_ πήρε τη σημασία του κινδύνου, που πέρασε επίσης και στην αγγλική.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως για γενική χρήση δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα αν το _domino effect_ το αποδώσουμε με το υπερώνυμό του «αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση». Ας μην ξεχνούμε δε ότι οπτικά η λέξη «αλυσιδωτός» παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε κάτι γραμμικό, όπως άλλωστε νοείται και το domino effect.



Αν θέλουμε όμως να γίνουμε σπασίκλες, το εφέ του ντόμινο παραπέμπει σε πτώση, ενώ η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση όχι. Επίσης, η αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση *μπορεί* να ενέχει εκούσια κίνηση.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

Μα η γενική χρήση είναι μεταφορική και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Απλώς εκείνο που επεσήμανα για το «αλυσιδωτός» είναι ότι σπάνια στο μυαλό ενός απλού ομιλητή παραπέμπει σε πυρηνική αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση αλλά μάλλον σε απλά γραμμικά μοντέλα — όπως συμβαίνει κατά κανόνα και στα ντόμινο.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2012)

Το παρακάτω είναι από το διήγημα «Το κουκούλωμα» του Παπαδιαμάντη (ολόκληρο εδώ):

Τὴν ἄλλην ἑσπέραν, εὑρίσκω πάλιν εἰς τὸ ἴδιον μέρος τὸν Πολυζωγάκην. Ἐκράτει *δύο ντόμινα* τυλιγμένα εἰς τὸν βραχίονα, καὶ εἰσήρχετο εἰς τὸ μπακάλικο τῆς γωνίας.

―Ἔλα νὰ μὲ δῇς, μοῦ λέγει, ποὺ θὰ μασκαρευθῶ. Θὰ πᾶμε στοῦ Κοσμᾶ, νὰ ἰδοῦμε κ᾿ ἐμεῖς τί θὰ πῇ νοικοκυριό, ἀπόψε.

Στο διαδίκτυο τη γενική πληθυντικού, αν εξαιρέσουμε τον τίτλο του νήματος, τη βρίσκω μόνο σε διήγημα της Δέσποινας Χατζή (τίτλος: _Το αποκριάτικο ντόμινο..._), το οποίο αρνείται να αποφασίσει τι θέλει να κάνει με τη λέξη _ντόμινο_, με αποτέλεσμα να βρίσκεις:
δυο στολές ντόμινο
για την αγορά των πολυπόθητων ντόμινο
Δυο πανέμορφα ντόμινο 
τα δυο μαύρα ντόμινο
η αύρα του ντόμινου
αγκαλιασμένοι κάτω απ’ την ανωνυμία των δύο ντόμινων
Μέσα απ’ τη μαύρη μάσκα του ντόμινου
τα τελευταία λόγια του ράφτη των αποκριάτικων ντόμινο​


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα η γενική χρήση είναι μεταφορική και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Απλώς εκείνο που επεσήμανα για το «αλυσιδωτός» είναι ότι σπάνια στο μυαλό ενός απλού ομιλητή παραπέμπει σε πυρηνική αλυσιδωτή αντίδραση αλλά μάλλον σε απλά γραμμικά μοντέλα — όπως συμβαίνει κατά κανόνα και στα ντόμινο.



Ναι;:huh:
Εμένα πάντα στο μυαλό μού φέρνει πυρηνική αντίδραση.


----------



## Zazula (May 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι;:huh: Εμένα πάντα στο μυαλό μού φέρνει πυρηνική αντίδραση.


Ίσως δεν χρειάστηκε να ασχοληθείς αρκετά με κλασική χημεία: http://chemwiki.ucdavis.edu/Physical_Chemistry/Kinetics/Complex_Reactions/Chain_Reactions. Ο ορισμός της αλυσιδωτής αντίδρασης είναι απλώς «a self-sustaining reaction that, once started, continues without further outside influence».


----------



## Hellegennes (May 3, 2012)

Ω, ναι! Χημεία δώσε μου και την ψυχή μου πάρε (καλύτερα το αντίστροφο).


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

The Pizza Domino effect:


----------

